# African Knife Fish shedding skin...?



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

As the title states, my AKF looks like he is shedding skin, similar to a snake. What could this be due to? He is in a tank that just had a recent ich outbreak, which is currently being treated only by increasing the temperature to mid 80s. The temperature has been turned up this high for about 3 days, normal tank temp is about 78-80. 
This is a 75g tank, ammonia, nitrite are 0, nitrates are usually around 5-15, weekly 45-50% water changes. The tank has been up and running for 1.5 years. Other tank inhabitants are 5 silver dollars, 1 angel, tire track eel, ropefish, senegalus bichir, clown loach, and 3 yo-yo loaches. The inhabitants that originally had ich the worst, have lost alot of the white specks and are looking better, only the knife fish has this problem. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like he may be shedding his slime coat. Do you have anything similar to Stress Coat to add to the tank?

Kim


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, what ever it was killed him. Perhaps it was the ich? He didnt really have that many white spots at all. Would the temp of mid 80s have caused this? While I do not see very many spots left on the remaining fish, they do seem quite a bit lethargic. The surface is being agitated by a Penguin 350 and a Rena XP3 spray bar, left that part out on the first post.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The heat could have caused him to lose his slime coat. I'm sure the ich could play a part in it, as well.

It's a sign of stress when this happens, and raising the temp can certainly cause stress.

Kim


----------

